# can anyone help make the name doreen sweet?



## lovelylaura

as title really , my OH nan passed away last year and we were really close to her and i wanted to give our little girl a middle name to do with her but were a bit stuck really we both dont like doreen so wondered what you would shorten it too ?

her first name will be poppy if that helps. if we cant get something from that we will use elizabeth as this was her middle name 

thankyou :flower:


----------



## bump0911

My friends name is Dorian and that is shortened to Dory


----------



## BlaireUK

That's a tough one. What about Dora? I think Poppy Dora's quite cute.

I can't think of any other way of shortening Doreen - except maybe Rene or Renne? Even then you wouldn't know it'd been shortened from Doreen.


----------



## Amygdala

I immediately thought Dora as well and think that's really cute! Goes well with your chosen first name as well.


----------



## LunaRose

Poppy Dora is sweet! I have to say I do prefer Poppy Elizabeth xx


----------



## carbafe

What about using you OH's nana maiden as a middle name ? In Scotland it is quite common to have surnames as middle names. I have my mum's maiden name for a middle name, and my dad has his and my grandpa has his etc.


----------



## Penfelyn

My great aunt was called Doreen and was known as Dot or Dotty. I'm aware this doesn't go with Poppy but just throwing it out there!


----------



## babybear75

lovelylaura said:


> as title really , my OH nan passed away last year and we were really close to her and i wanted to give our little girl a middle name to do with her but were a bit stuck really we both dont like doreen so wondered what you would shorten it too ?
> 
> her first name will be poppy if that helps. if we cant get something from that we will use elizabeth as this was her middle name
> 
> thankyou :flower:

bloody hell!!!!! (nearly fell of my birthing ball reading your post!!!)

my nan passed away last year and her name was doreen!!! nan was a lovely lady and got poorly the month i fell pregnanct. i wanted to have her name somewhere in our baby's name. wasn't so sure about Doreen though (even my grandad agreed!). i couldn't think of a name to use to shorten it or that was simular. Nan's middle name was Ivy so we are going to use this. So baby will be Jessica Ivy-Ann.

x x x


----------



## Shabutie

Having a look on sites, I came across Dorcia? or is that too far away from Doreen?

Thats a difficult one. 

:flower:


----------



## rainbowgroove

How about Rina?


----------



## RubyRainbows

LunaRose said:


> Poppy Dora is sweet! I have to say I do prefer Poppy Elizabeth xx

Agree with PP 

Poppy Doreen sounds good together too, although i prob wouldn't use it either

Personally, I like Reena... my cousin's nickname is "Rina" (pronounced "reena") & it's shortened from Estherina (she was also named after a relative!)

Poppy Reena :flow: (I like this even more than Poppy Dora!)


----------



## LoraLoo

Dory xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I know a Dory and it is so sweet :)


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

What about Dawn/Dorn

I think Poppy Dawn is super cute xx

You could even have Poppy Dawn Elizabeth xx


----------



## lori

A few people suggested Dora, which I think is rather pretty :flower:


----------



## LaraJJ

I also like Dora - that is so cute :)

How about Dorla as a slight alternative?!


----------



## mushroom

I like Dora and Dory. I have a friend called Doreen, it was her mam's favourite name. She hates it AND she resents the fact that she has three older sisters who avoided it! It is far from the worst name out there, but yeah I'd use one of the shortened ones.


----------



## lovelylaura

babybear75 said:


> lovelylaura said:
> 
> 
> as title really , my OH nan passed away last year and we were really close to her and i wanted to give our little girl a middle name to do with her but were a bit stuck really we both dont like doreen so wondered what you would shorten it too ?
> 
> her first name will be poppy if that helps. if we cant get something from that we will use elizabeth as this was her middle name
> 
> thankyou :flower:
> 
> bloody hell!!!!! (nearly fell of my birthing ball reading your post!!!)
> 
> my nan passed away last year and her name was doreen!!! nan was a lovely lady and got poorly the month i fell pregnanct. i wanted to have her name somewhere in our baby's name. wasn't so sure about Doreen though (even my grandad agreed!). i couldn't think of a name to use to shorten it or that was simular. Nan's middle name was Ivy so we are going to use this. So baby will be Jessica Ivy-Ann.
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

aww thats a lovely name , its such a shame that she couldnt be here but i know she would be so excited :flower:


----------



## lovelylaura

carbafe said:


> What about using you OH's nana maiden as a middle name ? In Scotland it is quite common to have surnames as middle names. I have my mum's maiden name for a middle name, and my dad has his and my grandpa has his etc.

that would be nice but its Penn so dont really think it will work lol thank tho!


----------



## Apollo

Unless you made it into "Penny"????
x


----------



## kiasuten

Poppy Dora sounds nice... but not Poppy Dory lol

Good luck :)


----------



## booboomagoo

I like Poppy Dora. Poppy Irene also works.


----------



## Lollipopbop

My Grandmothers name was Doreen and it's also my middle name. I think Dori and Dora are cute. It is such an old fashioned name but I like it as it meant something to my mum and now it does to me xo


----------



## lovelylaura

im liking dora more and more now :happydance: think i may have found my name woo thankyou for all your help x


----------

